# References for a Newbie



## TheOriginalName (May 24, 2007)

Just me again with another newbie question .....

If i want to learn more about both the history of the art and more about how i can train smarter and more efficiently  (outside of the dojo) what are some good references??

Loving my training - only started last week and have done 4 session - i can't get enough of it.......

Cheers


----------



## Victor Smith (May 24, 2007)

As a beginner it is natural that you enjoy your training.

I would caution you for the first few months that your dojo training is enough. If you make a mistake in private practice and you don't know it's a mistake you start layering that mistake into your nervous system, and then it's very hard to correct when it's pointed out.

It is better to train in the beginning under supervision. There are no short cuts to correct progression in your art.

As for the history, with so many thousands of schools, and history paths, your best resource is asking your instructors. Even schools with the same names may have very different histories, and knowing what others are doesn't necessarily help your own study.

So you've chosen a school to train at, in turn allow them to provide guidance for your training and questions.

pleasantly,

victor smith
 bushi no te isshinryu
  new hampshire, usa


----------



## chinto (May 25, 2007)

Victor Smith said:


> As a beginner it is natural that you enjoy your training.
> 
> I would caution you for the first few months that your dojo training is enough. If you make a mistake in private practice and you don't know it's a mistake you start layering that mistake into your nervous system, and then it's very hard to correct when it's pointed out.
> 
> ...


 


I agree, if latter you are told to practice wht you are working on do it. but till you have the patern of the first kata and basics down, practice with out supervision could lead to learning bad habbits that are hard to brake.


----------

